# Early nyc beverage bottles



## bottles_inc (Jul 29, 2021)

Here's my collection of early nyc beverage bottles so far. I've probably posted about all of these at some point but here they are all together. Nice to feel like you're adding to a grouping when you get something instead of just throwing money into an endless pit of things you like. Side note, did the site get a UI update in the past day or two? 
*



*


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 30, 2021)

Interesting to see northern bottles that are actually valuable. LOL! Great blob tops.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 31, 2021)

Great collection. I like the Tweddles is that the J. Tweddles Jr.? what is your favorite? Which ones are pontiled?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## kostgar (Aug 5, 2021)

Love those! I collect NYC blobs, have most of them but I haven't seen John Cab (?), neither with sideways embossing nor the one which says 1848. What is the embossing on these two? Thank you!


----------



## bottles_inc (Aug 6, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Great collection. I like the Tweddles is that the J. Tweddles Jr.? what is your favorite? Which ones are pontiled?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


This is the tweddles. I prefer the original's bottles to the sons personally, really deep shades of blue and green on the earlier bottles with some interesting closures although Jr made cool bottles too. My examples been put through the ringer but a deep blue tweddles with a nice applied lip is definitely on the wish list. The tweddles and both John cables are pontiled. The green M. B. & Co sure looks like it should be though


----------



## bottles_inc (Aug 6, 2021)

kostgar said:


> Love those! I collect NYC blobs, have most of them but I haven't seen John Cab (?), neither with sideways embossing nor the one which says 1848. What is the embossing on these two? Thank you!


It's John Cable on both with an interesting J. C. monogram. There's some better pics in this thread 




__





						Two pontilled John Cables
					

Around a month ago I bought the bottle on the right because it was an NY bottle, had an interesting shape (my favorite thing to collect) and was pontilled. The same seller then put up another john cable, and I had to have it. Not sure how many other john cables are out there, but I think I'll...



					www.antique-bottles.net
				



Have you seen the bottle second from left before? It's a M. B. & Co NY in green, been wondering if anyone's seen it in any other colors before or knows anything about the company


----------



## kostgar (Aug 30, 2021)

Bottles_inc, sorry for a belated response. No, I haven't seen M. B. & Co in green. I believe I only saw it in aqua with a regular top. I'm not sure what M. B. stands for, the only name that comes to mind is M. Batelle but they were in Brooklyn. Another company listed at 145 W 35 st is Walsh & O'Neill but I couldn't find any info on that company as well.


----------



## yacorie (Aug 30, 2021)

kostgar said:


> Love those! I collect NYC blobs, have most of them but I haven't seen John Cab (?), neither with sideways embossing nor the one which says 1848. What is the embossing on these two? Thank you!


All blobs or just early blob sodas?


----------



## yacorie (Aug 30, 2021)

Great group of bottles

We dug a couple NY pontiled sodas in CT  — all cobalt.  Tweedles, Dearborn and Knebels.  Also have a cobalt southwick & tupper.

I collect CT pontil sodas when I can find them.


----------



## bottles_inc (Aug 30, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Great group of bottles
> 
> We dug a couple NY pontiled sodas in CT  — all cobalt.  Tweedles, Dearborn and Knebels.  Also have a cobalt southwick & tupper.
> 
> I collect CT pontil sodas when I can find them.


Got any pics of the s&t? Those are nice bottles and they're pretty varied, would love to see 

Unrelated, if you're ever getting rid of any of em  let me know


----------



## yacorie (Aug 31, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Got any pics of the s&t? Those are nice bottles and they're pretty varied, would love to see
> 
> Unrelated, if you're ever getting rid of any of em  let me know


Here is the tupper - I’ll take more pics later but this is the one on my phone


----------



## kostgar (Aug 31, 2021)

yacorie said:


> All blobs or just early blob sodas?


All Brooklyn blobs. I stopped buying late blobs from other boroughs for lack of space but I keep any blobs I find - my bottles come from the ocean.

By saying I have most of them I meant I have 4 out of 7 in the picture, not most of the NYC blobs - that would be an insane number of bottles to own ))).


----------

